# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Türk Dünyası >  Bozkurtlar Karanfil Sokakta Dirildi

## veli

azerbeycan.jpg
Ankara Karanfil Sokak bugün farklı bir eyleme ev sahipliği yaptı. Sürekli bölücü örgütlerin ve marjinal sol grupların eylem alanı olan Yüksel ve Karanfil Sokak bölgesinde Bozkurtlu eller vardı.

Geçtiğimiz günlerde Ankarada Hocalı Soykırımı ile ilgili imza toplayan Gökbörü Türkçüler Derneği üyesi bir gruba linç girişiminde bulunulmuştu. 7 kişinin yaralandığı olayda, saldırıyı gerçekleştiren grubun terör örgütü PKK yandaşı olduğu öğrenilmişti. Standa yaklaşık 150 kişilik bir grup saldırmış ve Emniyet güçleri hiç bir önlem almamıştı.

TÜRK BAYRAKLARI ÇİĞNENMİŞTİ
Hocalı standına saldıran PKK yandaşları Hepimiz Kürdüz, Hepimiz Ermeniyiz, Katil Türkler sloganları atarak Türk ve Azerbaycan bayraklarını yerlere atarak çiğnemiş hatta yakmaya dahi teşebbüs etmişlerdi. Bu duruma karşı milliyetçi kesimlerde ciddi bir tepki oluşmuş, çeşitli illerde protesto gösterileri düzenlenmişti. Bugün de olayın olduğu Karanfil Sokakta bu saldırı kınandı.

TÜRK MİLLİYETÇİLERİ KOL KOLAYDI
Yapılan saldırıyı kınamak için toplanan Türk Milliyetçileri Karanfil 2 sokakta toplandılar. Daha sonra sloganlar eşliğinde yürüyüşe geçen grup Karanfil sokağı boydan boya yürüdükten sonra olayların yaşandığı, PKKlıların saldırdığı yerde İstiklal Marşı ve Azerbaycan Milli Marşı okuyan grup sonra Ne mutlu Türküm diyene , Bugün Karanfil, Yarın Karabağ, Şehitler ölmez vatan bölünmez , Yaşasın Irkımın Turan Ülküsü , Kahrolsun PKK gibi sloganlar atan grup emniyet güçleriyle yapılan görüşmeler sonrasında Konur sokağa girmeden, Karanfil Sokak ve Yüksel Caddesinin kesiştiği yerde basın açıklaması yaptı.

Türk milliyetçisi grubun içinde Ülkü Ocaklarına, Alperen Ocaklarına, Turan Ocaklarına, Genç Atsızlara, Gökbörü Türkçüler Derneğine ve çeşitli Türkçü-Milliyetçi yapılanlara mensup kişilerin olması ise dikkat çeken bir durum oldu. Siyasi ve ideolojik olarak fikir ayrılıkları olan grupların Mevzubahis vatansa gerisi teferruattır anlayışıyla kol kola Türk Bayrağı için yürümeleri takdire şayan bir hareket oldu.

METRO ALT GEÇİDİNİ KULLANMAK İSTEMEDİLER
Basın açıklaması ardından etkinliğin yapılacağı Milli Müdafaa caddesine gitmek için yürüyüşe geçen grup Yüksel Caddesi Metro çıkışında Polis ile tartışmaya girdi. Emniyet güçleri grubun Metro alt geçidini kullanarak karşıya geçmesini isterken, grup normal yoldan Atatürk Bulvarı üzerinden geçmek istedi. Uzun süre yapılan görüşmelerden sonra Emniyet tarafından ikna edilen Türk Milliyetçisi grup metro alt geçidini kullanarak YKM önünde tekrar toplandı.

YKM ÖNÜNDE KONUŞMALAR YAPILDI
Kızılay YKM binası önünde basın açıklaması yapıldı. Açıklamada, Gökbörü Türkçüler Derneği Genel Başkanı İbrahim Özmen, yapılan saldırıyı kınayarak, Geçtiğimiz hafta Hocalı soykırımı için stant açıp imza toplayan gençlerimize karşı Ankaranın orta yerinde bölücü ve komünistlerce girişilen linç girişimi, Türkiye ve Azerbaycan bayraklarına yapılan saldırıdır. Bu densizliktir, kuduzluktur, namussuzluktur. Bu kişiler bu cesareti nereden almaktadır diye konuştu.


Özmen, Bu kahpe olayı müteakiben yurdun dört bir yanından telefon açarak bizlere manevi desteklerini esirgemeyen milliyetçi duyarlılığa sahip sivil toplum kuruluşlarının ve siyasi partilerin değerli temsilcilerine ve kişisel acımızı acısı bilenlere teşekkür ederim dedi.

ONUNCU KÖY ÜLKÜCÜLERİ: OLAYLARIN MÜSEBBİBİ AKPDİR
Yapılan diğer konuşmaların ardından son olarak Dursun Önkuzu Okuma Evi ve Onuncu Köy Ülkücüleri adına söz alan Çağdaş Ozan Güneş, AKPyi eleştiren bir konuşma yaptı. Olayların sorumlusunun AKP iktidarı olduğunu belirten Güneş şöyle devam etti :  Ankaranın göbeğinde Türklüklerini söylemekten imtina edenlere ve Türklük düşmanlarına sizlerin Bozkurtça duruşunuzla gereken mesaj verilmiştir. Ancak Ülkemizde sorun ne bölücülük ne de PKKdır. Türkiyede en büyük problem AKP hükumeti problemidir. Kandile bölücü başının mektupların milletvekilleriyle gönderen hükumet Türk Milliyetçilerinin sokaklarda yürümesine dahi tahammül edememektedir. Çünkü bunların tek korkusu ve kaygısı Türk Milliyetçileridir.

Öte yandan, eyleme Milliyetçi Türkiye Partisi (MTP) Ahmet Yılmaz, Turan Ocakları Başkanı Genel Enis Bozkurt ile Ülkü Ocakları, Alperen Ocakları mensupları, Genç Atsızlar Derneği ile Güney Azerbaycan İstiklal Partisi ve Onuncu Köy Ülkücüleri de destek verdi. Grup basın açıklamasının ardından sloganlar atarak, olaysız dağıldı.

----------

